# Lady Gaga - Hermaphrodite?



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

http://www.examiner.com/x-17367-Miami-Celebrity-Headlines-Examiner~y2009m8d13-Lady-Gaga-hermaphrodite-rumors-still-going-strong-video


----------



## YEHBUDDY (May 20, 2009)

defiantly - shes a wierdo


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

does look alot like a cock!

She is a bit of a freak anyway


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

so the phrase....go fck yourself....can be really used in the context its meant.

hmmmmm


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

LMAO

could just have a large danglily vag


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> so the phrase....go fck yourself....can be really used in the context its meant.
> 
> hmmmmm


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Reps.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

I think team UKM should send me in to check this out,just to make sure:thumb: :whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

weeman said:


> I think team UKM should send me in to check this out,just to make sure:thumb: :whistling:


I'll go first, just make sure its safe :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> I'll go first, just make sure its safe :thumbup1:


no mate,i insist for safety sake that i go in first,anything could happen,holeage,spillage,cumage,penises,it could get ugly.:laugh:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Great, now I feel dirty :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

weeman said:


> no mate,i insist for safety sake that i go in first,anything could happen,holeage,spillage,cumage,penises,*it could get ugly.*:laugh:


thats why im going in :tongue:


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

defo a wierdo i think you should both got but be carefull


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

lol id still fcuk her


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dan the man said:


> defo a wierdo i think you should both got but be carefull


i say pfaf to careful!! its an all guns blazing wet bodied sticky mess situ,or its all going to go horribly wrong and i'll end up getting ass raped.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

defo summat under there!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

it has a shoe on too by the looks


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd get her done under false advertising...... should be Ladyman Ga Ga


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

He/She is a bit of a freak and definitely not attractive in any way.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Dezw said:


> He/She is a bit of a freak and definitely not attractive in any way.


fcuk off , if she started rubbing ur dcik ud be straight on it , ud prob even take that she ckoc too


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

dount it


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Dantreadz85 said:


> fcuk off , if she started rubbing ur dcik ud be straight on it , ud prob even take that she ckoc too


thats what i was just gner say too.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

not gonna hide it here???


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

weeman said:


> thats what i was just gner say too.....


lol exactly , i dont think she has got one an from pic above it certainly doesnt look like she does , but regardless she is fit an could prob seduce anyone of us if tried ,

altho the weeman speaking he would just jump right on in there no seduction needed , she will prob be fighting him away with a shoe or summin ha ha


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yea fcuk it if she did have cock id just sling it up er bum! or lift it out of the way and hammer the minge any way!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

maybe even give er a little wakn?!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

http://www.heatworld.com/Article/11678/Lady-GaGa/Watch-Lady-GaGa-flash-her-willy!

Same story lol...


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

lol its quite clear there is nothing there ,


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

big jim failed to mention he would actually suck aswell , an wouldnt need persuading  lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dantreadz85 said:


> lol its quite clear there is nothing there ,


i dnt give a sh1t if ther is id still jizz all over er boat!


----------



## VincentG'sbicep (Jan 29, 2009)

Definitely a sausage.


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

Maybe a publicity stunt? She is a freak afterall.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Dezw said:


> He/She is a bit of a freak and definitely not attractive in any way.


I disagree. She is quirky but attractive.

The cock thing is an obvious publicity stunt. She says on the video 'ooh I've not got panties on' and then there's the obvious flash of something resembling a cock.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Dantreadz85 said:


> lol exactly , i dont think she has got one an from pic above it certainly doesnt look like she does , but regardless she is fit an could prob seduce anyone of us if tried ,
> 
> *altho the weeman speaking he would just jump right on in there no seduction needed , she will prob be fighting him away with a shoe or summin ha ha*


she'd need a tazer and a big stick,and i'd still take that as a come on:lol: :lol:



big_jim_87 said:


> yea fcuk it if she did have cock id just sling it up er bum! or lift it out of the way and hammer the minge any way!





big_jim_87 said:


> maybe even give er a little wakn?!


aaaaaah jim,the Adult Lounge beckons you mate,your one of us,hold another month and your in there lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

weeman said:


> aaaaaah jim,the Adult Lounge beckons you mate,your one of us,hold another month and your in there lol


lol cant w8!


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

weeman said:


> *she'd need a tazer and a big stick,and i'd still take that as a come on* :lol: :lol:


you funny cnut reps


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

publicity stunt, this is, because she knows its going to get attention and the public arent gona care about it anyway lol


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

marts....its prob a piercing!










i had one too and it showed up on many of my comp photos lol


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

avril said:


> marts....its prob a piercing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its defo not a ccok no way lol ,


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

very ugly lady..

Edit

Or shim...


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

i refuse to believe it....id still smash it...

prob just a badly packed kebab....


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

What happened to manning up and smashing it? Come on lads!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

I like her, shes not a man ffs how do you explain those hips?..

Even if she does have a downstairs mixup id still take her out for a steak dinner and if shes lucky he/she/it...shim! can have me for desert..


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

She looks like a young Bet Lynch form corrie,aye up chuck.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I'd find somewhere to stick it regardless.

Mine that is, she can keep her's out of sight :lol:


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

seriously tho if she did have a johnson down there why the fcuk would she keep wearin wat she does?????

unless she wanted this to happen?


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

Spriggen said:


> What happened to manning up and smashing it? Come on lads!


hahaha that made me laugh cheers :beer:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

mikex101 said:


> not gonna hide it here???


I would every day and twice on a sunday... in that pic I know where she is hiding it... in the obvious place of course...


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Droopy Lips I suspect..


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

sangsom how u doing geeza ?? probably stroking over the thought of gagas man hood  lol


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Dantreadz85 said:


> sangsom how u doing geeza ?? probably stroking over the thought of gagas man hood  lol


Everyone else isn't? Is that not the point of this thread? Oh shi.... :lol:


----------



## Adam T (Jun 6, 2009)

yeah, bit weird.

still smash tho


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

whatever it is, i would smash it to death


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Spriggen said:


> Everyone else isn't? Is that not the point of this thread? Oh shi.... :lol:


shhhhhhhhh u wasnt ment to tell anyone , was just gonna make samsong feel insecure an guilty that he was thinking about manhoods looool

seriously tho ud suck it given the chance i know :whistling:


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

Dantreadz85 said:


> shhhhhhhhh u wasnt ment to tell anyone , was just gonna make samsong feel insecure an guilty that he was thinking about manhoods looool
> 
> seriously tho ud suck it given the chance i know :whistling:


wow now that was uncalled for tho id prob look away while bangin her/it tho

or make some sort of device that hides/cups that away so free to smash the gash! cant have it free to roam n do wtf it likes! haha sorted :thumbup1:


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

i mean why the **** doesn't she get an operation! terrible


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

was talking about spriggin on the ol taking it in the mouth an rolling the tongue ect , ha ha

but as u got defensive about it ....................................................... :whistling:


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

look i havnt had my dose of alpen cereal today so im a bit edgy

but if thats your thing then who am i to judge? :lol:


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

Maybe it isnt actually a real c0ck she has but its a life like vibrator she puts their while on stage:lol:?


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Sangsom said:


> look i havnt had my dose of alpen cereal today so im a bit edgy
> 
> but if thats your thing then who am i to judge? :lol:


oh i see alpen is back on the agenda , did u do as u an jim discussed an go half an half with meusli lol


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

haha nah muesli is for pussies alpen all the way! :thumb:


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

so u lied , u made an agreement an lied , jim wont be happy with this i have herd his been holding his nose an knocking back alpen for you lol .


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

oh well ..... jokes on him! haha

had the lard tho that'l do


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

im not sure what is more alarming, the fact that she has a wang, or that i watched the whole video looking to see if i could see it


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Who is this talentless ****?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

she's an awesome freak i love the wierdo :lol:

:ban:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I actually met an Hermaphrodite called Rachel once and Fu*k me it was some scary **** !

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Just a load of bollocks!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'd love to!

If laid in bed with gaga and found she had a sausage there's 2 things that would come to my mind.

1, Well I've already commited to it...

2, If I don't it would be a waste of a viagra and this hard on!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

if lady gaga had a c0ck I'd give her the best BJ ever then give her fanny mega big postage stamp licks


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> if lady gaga had a c0ck *I'd give her the best BJ *ever then give her fanny mega big postage stamp licks


Been practisin'?


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Been practisin'?


Yes, I give myself blumpy every day:thumb: :whistling:


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

Dantreadz85 said:


> lol id still fcuk her


me to

if its true she could have double the pleasure lucky b**tard


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

What I would do is pot the brown then angle her throbbing python of love into her velvety love folds, double penetration.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

I think she tasty tbh. None of my mates agree. Fcuk it, if she whipped a cock out I would carry on.


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

not read this thread, just came in at the end. but im sure thats just her [email protected] bulgE


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

pickle said:


> not read this thread, just came in at the end. but im sure thats just her [email protected] bulgE


its a mighty impressive bulge if it is :lol:


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

weeman said:


> I think team UKM should send me in to check this out,just to make sure:thumb: :whistling:


:laugh: now im confused. I always thought she was hot ....she still is but the cock is a it of turn off :confused1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

carbsnwhey said:


> :laugh: now im confused. I always thought she was hot ....she still is but the cock is a it of turn off :confused1:


pfaf,minor details:laugh:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

it would only be a small one, whats the problem?

easier to deepthroat it too


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

shes definately a freak therefore I would definately like to see her naked and prod things in her/him.


----------

